
Elroy Air completes first test flight - walrus01
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/28/20812547/elroy-air-cargo-drone-delivery-test-flight-camp-roberts-san-francisco
======
walrus01
Worth noting: the rc Tx module and antenna used there are a team blacksheep
915MHz FHSS system, popular for long range fpv and freestyle quadcopter and
wing flights.

